#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De 12 vrouwen van de Profeet vrede zij met hem

## HUISBAAS

*De 12 vrouwen van de profeet



*Bismillah Ar-Rahmn Ar-Rahiem 

(In de naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle) 



In de Qor'aan staat in soerah Al-Ahzb 33 aya 6, 

*"De Profeet is de gelovigen meer nabij dan zij zichzelf. En zijn echtgenotes zijn hun moeders......"* 

Noot: Moeders in de zin van dat zij, na het overlijden van de Profeet , niet met hen zouden mogen trouwen. 

Noot : na de vermelding " Profeet" is vrede zij met hem, dus alle tags zijn weggelaten vanwege teveel plaatjes in de tekst.

Hierdoor is het begrijpelijk dat de echtgenoten van de Profeet  een speciale plaats hebben gekregen met een extra verantwoordelijkheid, 

Soerah Al-Ahzb 33 aya 28-34 

"O Profeet, zeg tot jouw echtgenotes:"Als jullie het wereldse leven wensen en de versieringen ervan...... 
"Maar als jullie (het welbehagen van) Allah en zijn Boodschapper wensen, en het huis van het hiernamaals, voorwaar, Allah heeft voor de weldoensters onder jullie een geweldige beloning bereid." 
"O Vrouwen van de Profeet, wie van jullie een duidelijke zedeloosheid begaat, die zal daarvoor een dubbele bestraffing ontvangen....." "O vrouwen van de Profeet, jullie zijn zoals geen van de andere vrouwen, als jullie (Allah) vrezen. Weest daarom niet minzaam in jullie manier van spreken......" 
"En blijft in jullie huizen en vertoont jullie versieringen niet zoals dat in de vroegere tijd van de onwetendheid werd gedaan......" "En herinnert jullie wat in jullie huizen wordt voorgedragen van de verzen van Allah en van de wijsheid......" 

en dat zij na het overlijden van de profeet niet konden hertrouwen. 

Soerah Al-Ahzb 33 aya 53 
"...En jullie mogen de Boodschapper van Allah niet kwetsen en jullie mogen nooit na hem n van zijn echtgenotes huwen....." 

De Profeet heeft in zijn leven in totaal 12 vrouwen gehad, is nooit gescheiden en heeft slechts van twee van zijn vrouwen kinderen gehad, Khadija & Mariya. 

*1) Khadija* 
Vr haar huwelijk met de profeet ook wel Tahira genoemd, was de dochter van Khuwaylid ibn Asad van de stam van de Quraish. Zij groeide op in een welvarend gezin en huwde tweemaal, maar beide echtgenoten overleden. Omdat zij daardoor alleen kwam te staan voor het besturen van het familie bedrijf, zocht ze een assistent om haar zaken te regelen. 
Hiervoor werd Mohammad aangetrokken en hij maakte voor haar een aantal zakenreizen met de gebruikelijke karavanen, die zo succesvol waren dat Khadija's zaken goed floreerden. Zij leerde hem kennen als een hoogst betrouwbare en toegewijde man en vroeg hem na een jaar of drie ten huwelijk. 
Op het moment dat zij trouwde was Khadija veertig jaar oud en Mohammad vijfentwintig. Het huwelijk schijnt heel gelukkig te zijn geweest. Khadija, die al drie kinderen had uit haar beide vorige huwelijken, baarde Mohammad twee zoons, Al-Qsim & Abdullah die echter beide in hun kinderjaren stierven, en vier dochters, namelijk Zainab, Ruqayya, Umm Kulthum & Fatima. 

Hoewel de gebruiken van het land, zijn sociale en economische status dat zeker hadden toegestaan, trouwde Mohammad geen andere vrouw tijdens zijn huwelijk met Khadija. Zij was hem tot steun en toeverlaat in de moeilijke beginjaren van zijn missie en was in feite zijn allereerste volgeling. 
Op vijfenzestig jarige leeftijd overleed zij, Mohammad heel verdrietig achterlatend. 


*2) Sawdah* 
Omdat hijzelf en zijn gezin toch weer een vrouw nodig hadden, trouwde Mohammad  na enige tijd de weduwe Sawdah, die gehuwd was geweest met n van zijn vroege volgelingen. 
Sawdah was van middelbare leeftijd en had een volwassen zoon. De Profeet besloot haar te trouwen en onder zijn hoede te nemen. 

*3) Asha* 
Niet lang daarna sloot Mohammad nog een huwelijk, met de dochter van zijn beste vriend Aboe Bakr, die zelf op de verbintenis aandrong. 
Omdat het meisje, Asha, nog maar een kind van een jaar of negen was, duurde het zeker nog vijf jaar vrdat zij bij hem introk. 
Uit de verhalen blijkt dat Mohammad haar jonge leeftijd respecteerde en spelletjes met haar speelde. 
Asha was de enige maagdelijke vrouw die de Profeet gehuwd heeft. 
Omdat zij jong en intelligent was, en bovendien de Profeet vele jaren overleefde, is zij een rijke bron geweest van de overleveringen van de Profeet . 
Zij rapporteerde zijn uitspraken en gewoonten en gaf deze door aan groepen moslims. 
Asha heeft ook de Profeet vergezeld op een aantal tochten en hem en andere op het slagveld verzorgd. 
De Profeet heeft zijn laatste dagen bij haar doorgebracht en is in haar armen overleden. Zij heeft nooit kinderen van hem gehad. 

*4) Hafsa* 

Nadat de Profeet verhuist was van het vijandige Mekka naar Yathrib (Madina), vond een bloederige confrontatie plaats tussen Moslims en Mekkanen, bekend als de slag bij Badr. 
Bij die gelegenheid kwam de man van Hafsa om. 
Hafsa was de dochter van een zeer nauwe vriend van de Profeet, Umar ibn Al-Khattab. 
Door een huwelijk met Hafsa verheugde de Profeet zijn vriend Umar en gaf onderdak aan een weduwe. 
Hafsa was zeer intelligent en had meer opleiding ontvangen dan voor die tijd gewoon was. 
Zij en Asha waren de enige onder zijn vrouwen van wie bekend is dat zij met de Profeet debatteerden over geloofskwesties. Hafsa heeft een belangrijke rol gespeeld in het controleren en vastleggen van de canonieke tekst van de Qor'aan tijdens het Kalifaat van Umar en Uthman. 

__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## HUISBAAS

*5) Zainab bint Khuzaima* 

In de dramatische slag bij Uhud hadden zeker zeventig moslimstrijders het leven gelaten. 
Daarom moedigde de Profeet ￼de overgebleven moslimmannen aan om bij te dragen aan de zorg voor deze vrouwen en hen voor zover mogelijk te trouwen. 
Hijzelf ￼gaf het voorbeeld door Zainab bint Khuzaima ten huwelijk te vragen. 
Zij was al twee maal weduwe geworden. Het huwelijk heeft echter maar een maand of acht geduurd, omdat zij toen overleed. 
Zainab bint Khuzaima stond bekend als Umm-ul-Masakin, moeder van de armen, vanwege haar grote vrijgevigheid. 

*6) Umm Salama* 

Umm Salama was ook een weduwe. Zij was getrouwd geweest met Abdullah ibn Abdul-Asad, die echter enige maanden na de slag bij Uhud overleed aan bloedvergiftiging van een wond aldaar opgelopen. Umm Salama was van middelbare leeftijd en had vier kinderen. Als ontwikkelde vrouw heeft ook zij bij kunnen dragen aan het volume van Tradities en overleveringen van de profeet ￼. Van de vrouwen van de Profeet ￼overleed zij het laatste. 

*7) Juwayriya* 

Juwayriya, oorspronkelijk genaamd Barrah, was de dochter van Harith, die aan het hoofd stond van de vijandige Mustaliq stam. 
In de strijd tegen de moslims werden vele leden van deze stam, waaronder ook Juwayriya, gevangen genomen. Zowel om het lot van deze vrouw te verbeteren, als om tot een verdrag met haar stam te komen, ging de Profeet in op haar verzoek om te trouwen. Omdat de verzen van de Qor'aan die het aantal gelijktijdige huwelijken beperken tot vier nog niet geopenbaard waren, bestond er geen moreel bezwaar tegen dit huwelijk, dus trouwde de Profeet ￼met Juwayriya, die zelf ook al weduwe was. Als gevolg van dit besluit werden al haar stamgenoten zonder meer door de moslims vrijgelaten en vormden daarna geen bedreiging meer. 

*8) Zainab bint Hash* 

Zainab bint Hash, zij was een nicht van de profeet ￼. 
Op zijn advies werd een huwelijk gesloten tussen Zad, de vrijgemaakte slaaf van de reeds daarvoor al overleden Khadija en deze Zainab. 
Zij was echter afkomstig uit een familie van stand en kon op den duur haar verbintenis met de ex-slaaf niet verdragen. Er werden verschillende pogingen ondernomen om het huwelijk te redden. 
Toen dat uiteindelijk onmogelijk bleek, scheidde Zad haar. 
De Profeet ￼voelde zich verantwoordelijk voor haar situatie en nam de zorg voor haar op zich. 
Ten aanzien van Zad had hij ￼warme gevoelens, want hij ￼had Zad vroeger al aangenomen als zoon. 
De toekomst van Zainab leek moeilijk, zowel vanwege deze voorgeschiedenis, als wel wegens haar onafhankelijke karakter. 
De Profeet ￼wist niet goed wat hij met haar aan moest. 
Totdat hij een openbaring ontving, waarin benadrukt werd dat een aangenomen zoon geen bloedverwant was en dus een huwelijk met haar mogelijk werd. 
Soerah Al-Ahzab 33 aya 37 
"En (gedenk) toen jij (O Mohammad) zei tot degene die door Allah￼ begenadigd was en aan wie jij genade had gegeven;"Hou jouw echtgenote bij jou, en vrees Allah." Toen jij in je hart verborgen hield wat Allah openbaar wilde maken, en jij de mensen vreesde, terwijl Allah er meer recht op had dat je hem vreesde. Toen Zad geen behoefte meer aan haar had, toen hebben Wij jou met haar gehuwd, zodat er voor de gelovigen geen belemmering zou bestaan met betrekking tot de (voormalige) vrouwen van hun aangenomen kinderen, wanneer zij geen behoefte meer aan hen hebben. En het bevel van Allah wordt uitgevoerd." 
Hierop trouwde de Profeet ￼Zainab zelf en daarmee was de hele situatie opgelost. 

*9) Umm Habiba (Ramia)* 

Umm Habiba, ook wel Ramia genoemd, was met haar man naar Abyssinia gegaan nadat zij moslims waren geworden. Haar man overleed daar echter. Begaan met haar lot regelde de Negus een huwelijk met de Profeet ￼omdat zij niet naar haar vader Aboe Sufyan kon terugkeren. Deze was toen nog n van de allerfelste tegenstanders van de Islam. Hoewel zij haar vader nog wel een enkele keer zag, bewees zij met haar gedrag dat haar werkelijke loyaliteit voor de profeet ￼was. 

*10) Safiyya* 

Safiyya was de dochter van Huyayy ibn Akhtab, het hoofd van de joodse Nadir-stam, waarmee de moslims vele conflicten hadden. 
Na de verovering van hun fort konden zij kiezen voor de toepassing van het Joodse of het Islamitische recht. 
Zij kozen voor het eerste, dat inhield dat de mannen werden terechtgesteld en de vrouwen en kinderen in gevangenschap werden meegevoerd. 
Safiyya hoorde daar ook bij. Zij verzocht de Profeet ￼om niet toe te staan dat zij ingezet zou worden voor het verrichten van huishoudelijk werk. 
Om dit te voorkomen betaalde de Profeet ￼zelf haar losprijs. 
Daarop bekeerde Safiyya zich onmiddellijk tot de Islam. Omdat haar positie in de gemeenschap toch wat onzeker was vanwege haar afkomst en status, werd besloten tot een huwelijk met de profeet ￼. 
Zij heeft het vaak moeilijk gehad doordat zij geconfronteerd werd met de slachtoffers van het wangedrag van haar eigen volk. 
De Profeet ￼heeft haar echter verdedigd en hun relatie schijnt bijzonder goed te zijn geweest. 

*11) Mariya Qibtiyya* 

Mariya Qibtiyya werd, samen met haar zuster Sarin, door het Egyptisch Koptische stamhoofd Muqawis aan de profeet ￼geschonken. 
De Profeet ￼die al tegen de zestig liep, zat niet bepaald te wachten op nog meer vrouwen voor zijn huishouding. 
Hij￼ vond een passend onderdak voor Sarin en overwoog wat hij ￼met Mariya zou doen. 
Onder zijn vrouwen heerste enige onrust die hij ￼niet wilde verergeren. 
Hij￼ wenste echter ook het Koptische stamhoofd niet te beledigen door zijn geschenk te weigeren. Toen ontving hij ￼een openbaring waarin hem gezegd werd, dat wat Allah ￼toegestaan had niet verboden kon worden geacht en dat de Profeet ￼niet moest afgaan op wat zijn vrouwen wilden. 
Soerah At-Tahrm 66 aya 1 
"O Profeet, waarom verbied jij iets wat Allah jou heeft toegestaan, om het welbehagen van jouw vrouwen te verkrijgen? En Allah is Vergevingsgezind en Meest Barmhartig." 
Daarop nam hij ￼Mariya aan en bracht haar onder in een gebouw buiten de stad. Zij baarde hem een zoon die hij ￼Ibrhm noemde. 
Buiten Khadija was zij de enige vrouw die hem een kind schonk. 
Mohammad ￼was verzot op zijn zoon, Helaas overleed Ibrhm toen hij nog maar een peuter was. 

*12) Maymuna* 

Het laatste huwelijk dat de Profeet ￼sloot was met Maymuna, dochter van Harith van de Hawazin stam, die eens een diplomatieke missie, bestaande uit minstens zeventig welonderrichte moslims, zonder pardon had afgeslacht. 
Zij was op eigen initiatief moslim geworden. 
Toen de Profeet ￼het huwelijks voorstel ontving van haar zwager Abbas was zij reeds n maal verstoten en had haar tweede man verloren. 
Omdat zijzelf moslim was, maar de meerderheid van haar familie nog niet, werd de mogelijkheid van dit huwelijk een punt van discussie, zowel onder de aanhangers als de vijanden van de Islam. 

In een openbaring werd de Profeet aangemoedigd zijn eigen beslissing te nemen. 
Soerah Al-Ahzab 33 aya 50 
"...En de gelovige vrouw die zichzelf aan de profeet heeft geschonken, als de profeet haar wenst te huwen, als een uitzondering voor jouzelf, die niet geldt voor de gelovigen. Voorzeker, Wij weten wat Wij hen verplicht hebben met betrekking tot hun echtgenotes en waar hun rechterhand over beschikt, opdat er voor jou geen moeilijkheid zal zijn...." 

Hij ￼trouwde met Maymuna en een groot aantal van haar stamgenoten sloot zich bij de moslims aan. 
Enkele jaren voor zijn ￼overlijden werd het vers geopenbaard waarin het aantal gelijktijdige echtgenotes werd beperkt tot een aantal van vier. 
Hoewel zijn volgelingen die meer dan vier vrouwen hadden het extra aantal scheidden, leverde dit voor de bejaarde Mohammad ￼zulke problemen op, dat hij ￼ervan werd vrijgesteld. 

Soerah Al-Ahzab 33 aya 52 
"Daarna (O Mohammad), zijn de (andere) vrouwen niet toegestaan en ook niet dat jij hen vervangt door (andere) echtgenotes,..." 
Het was een opluchting voor zijn vrouwen, van wie velen al tamelijk oud waren en in elk geval niet konden hertrouwen omdat zij de status van "moeders van de gelovigen" hadden. 

We kunnen dus constateren dat de Profeet ￼in totaal twaalf vrouwen heeft gehad, waarvan de eerste Khadija gedurende 25 jaar lang zijn enige vrouw is geweest. 
Al zijn volgende huwelijken waren gebaseerd op het belang van de vrouwen in kwestie of waren soms van diplomatiek belang. 
De Profeet ￼stond bekend om zijn zachtheid en tolerantie ten opzichte van zijn vrouwen, en er is overlevert dat hij ￼hen ook hielp bij het huishoudelijke werk. 
Hij ￼deed zijn best om hen allemaal evenveel tijd en aandacht te geven, hoewel zij het hem niet altijd gemakkelijk maakte. 
Van de vrouwen van de Profeet ￼werd een hoogstaand gedrag verwacht . 


Wasalamu alaikum.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Masha Allah!!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Ik zal Insha Allah wat aanvullen als huisbaas het goedvindt: 

De karakter van de Profeet en Zijn Kenmerken:

'Alu ibn Abi Talib was een van degenen die het dichtst bij de boodschapper van Allah stond en hem het beste kende. Hij beschreef hem zo: 'Hij was niet ruw of obsceen, en schreeuwde niet op de markt. Hij vergold geen kwaad met kwaad maar hield ervan om te vergeven en te vergeten. Hij legde op niemand zijn handen behalve in de Jihad en hij sloeg niemand, geen vrouw en geen dienaar. Ik zag hem nooit wraak nemen wegens een belediging, zolang de eer van Allah geen geweld werd aangedaan. Maar als er een grens overschreden werd hij daarentgen kwader dan iemand anders. Als hem de keuze gegeven werd tussen 2 manieren koos hij altijd voor de makkelijkste.

Als hij thuiskwam, gedroeg hij zich zoals een andere man. Hij maakte zijn eigen kleren schoon, melkte zijn geit en voerde huishoudelijke taken uit.

Hij stond nooit op of ging zitten zonder de naam van Allah uit te spreken. Waar hij ook ging, hij zat altijd aan de achterkant van het gezelschap en hij gebood de anderen om hetzelfde te doen. Hij gaf iedereem die bij hem zat zoveel aandacht dat iedereen dacht dat hij meer zorg voor hem had dan voor iemand anders. Als iemand bij hem was, bleef hij aandachtig en geduldig tot de persoon vertrok. Als iemand hem om hulp vroeg, gaf hij wat hij nodig had of sprak hij vriendelijk met hem.

Hij was altijd vrolijk en zachtmoedig. Iedereen beschouwde hem als zijn vader en hij behandelde iedereen gelijk.

Hij was het vrijgevigste van alle mensen, de oprechtste, de vriendelijkste en de edelste.

Degenen die hem voor het eerst zagen waren onder de indruk, maar degenen die hem goed kenden hielden van hem. 

Iemand beschreef hem als volgt: ''Ik zag zijn gelijke niet voor hem of na hem''

Allah schonk zijn Profeet bevalligheid en charme en gaf hem liefde en waardigheid. Al Bara Ibn 'Azib beschreef hem zo: '' De Boodschapper van Allah was van gemiddelde lengte. Ik zag hem eens een roodgestreept gewaad dragen en ik hem nooit iemand gezien die mooier was dan hij''

Aboe Horaira beschreef hem zo: ''Hij was aan de lange kant van het gemiddelde met een erg lichte huid. Zijn haar was zwart en hij had prachtige voortanden. Zijn wimpers waren lang en zijn schouders breed.' Hij vervolgde: 'Ik heb nooit iemand zoals hij gezien, niet ervoor of daarna''

Anas zei: ''Ik heb nooit een fijnere of zachtere zijde gevoeld dan de palm van de Profeet's hand en ik heb nooit een lekkerder geur geroken dan zijn natuurlijke geur''


Ma a3damak ya RasouloAllah  :love:  Sorry voor de eventuele typfouten die het gevolg zijn van blindtypen, ik ga Insha Allah morgen verder met nog meer stukken schrijven. 


7ayakoum Allah,

Ahlam85
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Ahlam851

Notif. Helemaal vergeten. Ga t.z.t. nog het e.e.a. aanvullen
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## chani

Mash'Allah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## zanoeba1

macha allah

prachtig

moge alllah jullie belonen voor het plaatsen
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

